# It's all about Luigi



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Today, June 27th my budgie Luigi turns 6 months old and I had to take some photos to mark this milestone.

You can see he almost has the mature colour on his cere.


He's such a cutie


He lost his helicopter feathers some time ago and is currently growing them again. Already has one misplaced feather on his shoulder wing area.




Of course Khaleesi had to say hi to him




Getting ready to assault the camera


If you have the time, here's a little bonus. A video of Luigi singing and saying some words. He currently says the Portuguese version of his name "Luizinho", also says "Louie" and everything Leonel says, he copied his whole repertoire the "durka durr" catchphrase from South Park, "olá pequenino" and he has completely mastered the lovebird language. He does all the chirps to perfection only the volume isn't as powerful, thank God! 
This video is just a little sample. I will post a better one soon.


----------



## DustyAndGreen (Jan 28, 2013)

What a handsome boy  I love his light blue cheek patches!


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Oh, Aluz, he is sure a personable little guy. And how much cuter can they get in the pic of the two of them. Adorable!*

*SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST SOMETHING GOOFED UP AS I WASN'T FINISHED WRITING???*


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Oh, Aluz, he is sure a personable little guy. And how much cuter can they get in the pic of the two of them. Adorable! And a Happy 6 months to you Luigi.*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

He looks so happy and cute in that video!  he is one of those budgies who can't be still or stay in a position!  a curious and happy young boy!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Awwww....thanks for sharing the cute pictures and video. Happy 6 months Luigi!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

DustyAndGreen said:


> What a handsome boy  I love his light blue cheek patches!


Thank you, Joanna! I also love his colours, all his siblings have the same type of cheek patches instead of the more normal blue.



NanaLucy129 said:


> *Oh, Aluz, he is sure a personable little guy. And how much cuter can they get in the pic of the two of them. Adorable! And a Happy 6 months to you Luigi.*


Thanks, Lucy! I love the way he greets Khaleesi, there is always some kissing and after that off they go for a few laps across the room. 



despoinaki said:


> He looks so happy and cute in that video!  he is one of those budgies who can't be still or stay in a position!  a curious and happy young boy!


You are absolutely right, Despina! It's like he runs on never ending batteries that are always charged up the maximum!  Khaleesi can only bare him for about 10 minutes and then comes back straight to me for some cuddles.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

SkyBluesMommy said:


> Awwww....thanks for sharing the cute pictures and video. Happy 6 months Luigi!


Luigi and I thank you, Julie! I'm glad you took the time to watch the video, too.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

What a cute little boy!!
Thanks for sharing pictures


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Aww Happy 6 months Luigi! He is such a handsome fellow!
He is just 18 days younger than Henry


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Happy 6 month Day, Luigi!!

We loved your video -- we sang along with it. 
Thanks for having a picture of Khaleesi celebrating with you... the two of you look great!

xoxo
Sunny & Sparky
Skipper & Scooter
Pedro, Poppy & Peachy*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Vargur said:


> What a cute little boy!!
> Thanks for sharing pictures


Thank you, Vargur! It's a pleasure to share the pics here with everyone. 



BudgieSweet said:


> Aww Happy 6 months Luigi! He is such a handsome fellow!
> He is just 18 days younger than Henry


Thank you, Rose! I see your Henry and my Luigi are very close in terms of age, that's good to know! 



FaeryBee said:


> *Happy 6 month Day, Luigi!!
> 
> We loved your video -- we sang along with it.
> Thanks for having a picture of Khaleesi celebrating with you... the two of you look great!
> ...


Thank you, Deb and Faerybee flock! I'm sure you got to recognize one of the lovebirds high pitched chirps made by Luigi. 

Oh boy, seems like the same thing happened to me, Lucy! This has never happened before.
Mods, if possible, delete the post above this one. Thank you.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Cute video and pictures. If you guys keep showing pictures of cute lovebirds I feel I will be forced to acquire one .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Budgiekeet said:


> Cute video and pictures. If you guys keep showing pictures of cute lovebirds I feel I will be forced to acquire one .


Thanks, Rick! Maybe one day you will end up with a lovebird, a bonded one makes a wonderful companion.


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Aww, happy six month hatchday, Luigi!! arty: He's so cute. And the photo with Khaleesi is priceless!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

He is pretty. Looks like he likes to sit on the camera. Lol


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

kspudz said:


> Aww, happy six month hatchday, Luigi!! arty: He's so cute. And the photo with Khaleesi is priceless!


Thanks, Kelly! Luigi always gets overexcited whenever I bring Khaleesi out for some play time. 



kcladyz said:


> He is pretty. Looks like he likes to sit on the camera. Lol


Thank you, Heidi! Indeed he loves the camera a bit too much and is always wanting to perch on it. It's either that or the top of my head!  
Makes it hard sometimes to take a picture or record a video, because he is all over the place and can't stand still for a while.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Happy 6 months to you Luigi, you such a handsome boy!! I hope you have many more years to come!!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats! He looks like such a curious little fellow. He is very cute. Love his colours!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

kwatson said:


> Happy 6 months to you Luigi, you such a handsome boy!! I hope you have many more years to come!!


Thanks Kimberly, I also hope to have him for many years, 10 at the very least! 



Frankie'sFriend said:


> Congrats! He looks like such a curious little fellow. He is very cute. Love his colours!


Thanks, Madonna! Oh yes, Luigi is quite a character and a very sweet boy too!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Ohh my, he is really  beautiful! And I loved his video - popping on the camera, over and over 

Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy six months to Luigi! I love the video, and Sammy started flock calling to it when I turned it on


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

AnimalKaperz said:


> Ohh my, he is really  beautiful! And I loved his video - popping on the camera, over and over
> 
> Thanks for sharing it!


Thank you, Lynda! He is a charming fellow even despite being somewhat hyperactive and he does love that camera or anything I'm holding, really! 



PrincipePio said:


> Happy six months to Luigi! I love the video, and Sammy started flock calling to it when I turned it on


Thanks, Bethany! I'm glad you and Sammy liked the video.


----------

